# Largest Slimline Dinc2 Battery?



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Im looking for a larger capacity slim battery. Can anybody recommend one?


----------



## repilce (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm not sure a larger capacity slim exists for the Inc2


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

Usually Seidio has one, but I never actually checked for this device. Plus I always hear mixed reviews about their batteries.


----------



## toneman (Dec 5, 2011)

Here is the link for all the slim(and not slim) extended batteries for the Dinc2 on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=slim+extended+battery+incredible+2&x=16&y=18

I can tell you right now do not buy the Platinum series one from Seidio. It DOES NOT fit the Dinc2. I wasted my money on that one before going with the Innocell one from Seidio; which I am now using. My advice is to stay away from any battery that doesn't specifically say it is for the Incredible *2*. Or else risk wasing your money like I did. As you can see, there are other batteries available with a larger capacity than 1750, you just have to read all the reviews on them. I can tell you that many people say that the ones with the red labels don't fit the Dinc2 properly, which is why I never bothered with those.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

does anyone know if the htc rezounds battery would fit the dinc2? i know it fits the thunderbolt.


----------

